# lets see your dog



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

this is the new member of my family,rocko, hes a 4 month old doberman pinscher, hes a great dog and will make a great protector of the family as he gets older, i got him when he was 8 weeks old,and i just love him to pieces,i just thought ide show him off a bit, and see if other dog lovers on here will show pics and talk about their pooch, i thought it might be fun to see everyones dog and see how long this thread goes...oh yeah hes also my new favorite fishing buddy:B


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

jeff, he's your ONLY fishing buddy, you don't have friends remember?  

can't wait to meet him!


----------



## NascarJunky (May 27, 2007)

Here's my fishing buddy Winston my black lab going on 5 in nov. This picture was last winter.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Raven the black Lab guarding the women folk upstairs...


----------



## wader (Dec 9, 2004)

Here's a pic of my weenie dog, Carl, screwing around with my Mom and Dad's great dane, Jack. Carl is a regular clown and a first rate cat hater, so he's a good dog. Jack is a very nice dog, as long as you're not a stranger. God forbid someone raise a hand to my mother in front of that dog.


----------



## ltfd596 (Apr 15, 2005)

This is my Weimaraner, Tressel. She is a great dog, will play all day outside, but when she come in, she is a couch potato. She loves the water, but only up to her belly. I got her with the intention of doing some bird hunting, but my wife has turned her into a "city" dog.


----------



## HawgHunter (Apr 13, 2004)

This is Bear he is the only dog that I claim to be mine.
 

Each of my three kids also have one that they claim as thier own.

Princess

 

Majesty

 

and Troy

 

Scott


----------



## 1gmkiller (Mar 14, 2009)

this is Jake and I don"t have te ll you he's a couch potato


----------



## 1gmkiller (Mar 14, 2009)

the bad thing is we didn't pose him like that that is how he sits on the couch all the time


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Here's "Brownie" the wonder dog. 100lb+ Choc Lab...aka LaBrown


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

This is Sox I have had him since he was 8 weeks old. He always sleeps upside down and he is my fishin buddy as you can see he gets concerned when they aren't biting!


----------



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

This my 1 1/2 yr old black lab, Jake. First lab I've had, and by far the most intelligent dog. He is turning into a really good shed dog, as well as, gets the morning paper, will get help for my mother, who has MS, by searching for someone in the house or in the basement, can retrieve the phone, in case my mother falls, or if she can not get to the phone. As well as all the regular dog tricks. I'm beginning to think there is not much you can't teach them if you put the time into it.


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

this is cassie golden retreiver 10, abbie 9 years old with last weeeks catch a little hog !!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

dont let that calm look fool you, their not called pinschers for nothing


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Axl is a beast ! Not really, he looks all big and bad but he is a total wuuss ! 7 year old American Bulldog.


----------



## bopperattacker (Sep 12, 2008)

you guys all have such manly dogs. My dogs may be a little light in the pants, but I love them. They're cool sometimes...


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

woody looking for some eyes, and my yellow lab arod. woody retrieves some perch too.


----------



## BlackH2odog (Jul 26, 2008)

Marina and Misty are my two Portuguese Water Dogs





































David


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

here's milo.

































(this is the face of pure intimidation by the way..i know..he's scary)


----------



## Stretch (Apr 5, 2004)

Here are my two children. Clyde is the choc lab, and the other's name is Mustang Sally. Best companions in the world!


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

heres my beagles
coco








Bell


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

heres my boxer rocky, he will be 3 in oct, 75 pound lap dog, my best bud!!!!


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Nice pics everyone, here is Leah my bird dog in the works. She is doing really well, and I can't wait until pheasant season. She is a chocolate lab who just turned 1.


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

this is my Lab Great Dane mix Annie first one was when she was a pup


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Busters my bud.....It's hard to leave the house without him!!! got to work sometime

.


----------



## Get Fish (Mar 16, 2008)

Here's Riley my bad Brittany Spaniel, he eats, tears up any and everything but whats he is supposed to...he loves some pig ears and to lick and smell my fish when I bring it home.


----------



## tommy454 (May 20, 2008)

Allie is the my Boxer, she is almost 2. Ziva is my wife's English Mastiff she is 10 months and already 115lbs. Love them both, but Allie is my baby...........


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2009)

Here is max for a year ago. 100+ choc lab the biggest lap dog I have ever seen.


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

great pics everyone, and ezbite its good to see another dobe owner!!, i cant wait til mines all grown up hes 4 and a half months old and weighs 47lbs already, the vet said he should top out at 85-90, ill try and post better pics soon


----------



## Snackmans Dad (May 2, 2007)

This Maggie at 7 years old, Still a pup and has a great nose for birds..


----------



## 5Cent (Jun 4, 2004)

Here's my first dog...Bodacious.....2 short years before an accident with him on the farm took him from me....my best hunting bud















And here's Parker, the current mut. He's the wife's, but he's hilarious as he's blind in the left eye and reminds you of Agent F.


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

This is Bullet.He was rescue dog.He is part black lab,German short hair.I got him from the drive thru when he was 4 weeks old..Named him bullet becuse I drink coors lite.Yes he likes beer..


----------



## Mr. Basskisser (Oct 18, 2005)

Here is Greta, our 18 month old Weimaraner. She is our second Weimaraner. She is one wild dog, a bit of a terrorist. She has a personality like no other dog we've ever owned. She is turning out to be a pretty good bird dog. She took over for Gus our 13 year old GSP who is now retired. Gus' pic is from a couple of years ago. Greta's is from June.


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

Echo

Female Black lab

6 years old


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Great looking dogs guys.....Looking for pics of my Rotties.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Becca the mutt and Destiny the greyhound.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Riley is in the back always huntin for something, he doesnt know what but he usually finds it. George is up front hes laid back till his lil buddy gets his butt in trouble with the black and tan next door then george shows up. Nothing funnier then taking them to the dog park and they realize man we are pretty slow.


----------



## Juls (Apr 12, 2004)

The first pic is Jack and Jill Dove Hunting with me. Jack is the one on the left and Jill is on the right.

The second pic is of all three of my babies....

Jack, Jill, and Nelli

Jack is a Golden (12yrs), Jill is a yellow lab (5yrs), and Nelli is a black (1yr), obviously. 

Juls


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

heres my ankle muncher lol
his name is itsmrtazman2u
great little dogs he's our family's 5 pug.
mrtwister


----------



## alighthouse (Jul 24, 2006)

Heres Max Aussie at 6 weeks old oct 20th @ 11 months old


----------



## zipperneck52 (May 1, 2004)

Here's Rusty, my new pup. He joins 2 black lab/st.bernards, bud and scooby. He's about 10 wks now and a real terror when he's not sleeping.


----------



## Bigun (Jun 20, 2006)

My brittanys Sadie (Liver and white) and Zeb (Orange and white). And an old picture of my GSP Pepper I can't find a more recent one


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Here are my boys...pix are from last fall...my son is now 4 1/2 years old. 

The bigger one is Bear...5 1/2 years old now...half black lab and half rottweiller...an overgrown lap dog at 100lbs. The small one is Duke...4 1/2 years old now...all black lab.

Unfortunately, despite good instincts, Duke is a scaredy-cat...jumps out of his skin if a gnat farts...I couldn't imagine what he'd do near a shotgun being fired. Bear, on the other hand, was trying to snatch roman candle balls out of the launcher this past 4th of July...he just won't pick up a goose.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Kenna, shepherd/boxer mix.


----------



## billk (Feb 2, 2008)

This pic was a few weeks after we got her. She's all of 6 lbs now and almost two yrs old. No bird or squirrel can enter our backyard. She chases them all along the top of the chain link fences. She's fast enough to catch 'em, but just likes messing with them.


----------



## Travis (Aug 14, 2007)

Sadie(the boxer) 6 yrs old, Buster (Jack Russel) 6 yrs old. my little babies!!


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

This is Maizey. She is half beagle/half dacschund and my little pal. The grainy photo is her wearing my Cavs hat during the playoffs and the water photo was taken at Clear Fork.

Her name's Maizey because I'm a Michigan fan. If I get a second dog, his name will be blue. Maize & Blue.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

My goldendoodle in first pic and my goldendoodle, niece's mutt and sisters mutt in 2nd pic.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Basset Hound, he loves to fish.

Rich


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

Me and my springer spaniel Sasha.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

This was our dog for 12 years. He passed last November. He was a very good dog. He was a mix of mostly shepard and collie.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

This is Grace with my daughter Alex.


Here she is with Alex and another daughter Carly. She loves to go fishing and won't talk to me if I leave her home. We think she is husky/shepherd but may have some Spitz or Chow. She has a blue/black spot on her tongue.


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

Here's our little Terrier chilling in the kayak. She doesn't like swimming, but has enjoyed sitting in the kayak. She's an anxious little dog, but a cutie none the less.


----------



## jsifam (Apr 18, 2004)

Bella & Niko


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Great pics...Keep em comming...


----------



## glacier_dropsy (Mar 28, 2007)

Booker

 

He is cat friendly


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Here is a better pic of my chocolate lab.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

This little gal is the twinkle in my eye...She only weigh's 5 lbs...and loves fresh green beans as much as she loves me....JIM....


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Here is a good picture of my little gal...Could not get both in the last post.....JIM.....


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Sage (named after my fav. fly rod), 30 lb black lab mix. Full grown. Loves to retrieve on land or water. Points and stalks birds and rabbits before we see them. Too bad I don't hunt. Hates fireworks so I don't know how she would react to gunfire.


----------



## Cordon (Apr 12, 2005)

Here is Snoop (named after favorite rapper!) He is a Chow / Australian Shepard mix.


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

This is tanner. She has been my partner for the last 10 years. She may have had her last season last year. She's having trouble with steps and moving slower these days. I may try to get her out to some easy work spots.


----------



## cjbrown (May 22, 2007)

Here's my boy. His name is Jig.


----------



## ChrisCreekWalker (Mar 20, 2009)

Teddy, Soft Coated Wheaten Terriers


----------



## ChrisCreekWalker (Mar 20, 2009)




----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

P-Baby, Thor(who passed away last week at 11 years) and Sweet-P


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

Guys------ There is nothing better than looking at everyones boats drinking my morning cup. So I THOUGHT?

It's precious to see 4-lgged FAMILY members.

Having to put down our Giant Schnauzer in 2008 (15yrs) & our Akita this past March (14yrs) we we thought we could NEVER-EVER get another dog again. The pain was way to hard & we suffered many months. If you bring up our past 2 dogs to my wife it will still bring tears to her eyes.

That said.............

We started to go to 'Orphan Of the Storm' a local shelter & started taking doggies for a leash walk at least once or twice a month. This shelter is a NO-Kill shelter & by taking 4/5 dogs a day for a walk broke the ice with us. After many talks we decided that we were ready to accept another life to our household.

We got on a rescue site for Giant Schnauzer's & Akita's. Missed a few adoptions but hey it was'nt meant to be? So we were contacted in November & were notified of one pup that was re-located to a foster home not to far from us. 

Here's the story...... A breeder who was going into a divorce did'nt have any money (so she told the Judge) to feed her 6 dogs. Momma & pappa & their four offsprings. It was learned that these dogs if lucky were given 1-cup of kibble a day if lucky. CAGED for 8 months. When the city animal facility took these dogs they were not able to wash the build up from them, poop, pee & ?. They had to shave them all. Now these dogs were LIVING SKELETONS when they all got shaved. They had like 5 days left for the 30 day period of being gassed. It was then the Giant Schnauzer Rescue came in & took all 6 dogs & placed them in foster homes in Illinois, Indiana, & Wisconsin.

Here is a pic after 3 weeks in a foster home;









And after 1 week of adopting her, her 1st. THANKSGIVING;









Having had doggies all our lives I can say this, We have NEVER EVER had a dog SPEWS LOVE like this one. We have our work cut out for us because she is ignorant of EVERYTHING except she know how to poop, pee & eat-THATS IT. But our rewards are sooooooooooo great & well worth-while.

The BEST SWEATHEART we ever had,

Nik


----------



## iceberg (Dec 27, 2004)

here,s my girl ellie may talk about spoiled and and our pup bell with her new friend toes the cat


----------



## JonTheFisherman (Oct 11, 2009)

Here's my Rottweiler named Rocky. We saved him from the SPCA when he was 3. He only weighed 70 pounds when we got him. (For a Rottweiler thats bad) We were both lucky because Rocky was due to get put down later that day!  He was born into a very abusive home, he was scars on his ears and legs from fighting. His tail is still long because the previous owners didn't get it cropped. Rocky's brought great joy to our home and we love him a ton. Here he is!


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Shame about Thor, Mark. Seemed like a good dog.


----------



## harle96 (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks for all the pics, I had to took a puff on my inhaler just for viewing. Sometimes I wish I could enjoy the companionship pets can give you, instead of leaving a party after 1 hour, dripping, sneezing and wheezing.

Looks like these pooches make you all smile. Very cool......I'll stick to my pet rock 

harle


----------



## thigpend6 (Mar 18, 2009)

Here are my pups, Bart and Nino. Bart is the Brindle American Bulldog and Pitbull mix. He's a great dog, love him to death. I just recently (about a month or so) got Nino. He's a Blue Pitbull, he's gonna be a great dog too. Its funny how these to play together, bart will swipe nino with his paw, and nino will fly across the floor lol....oh the other dog is a picture of my girlfriends old dog Mutters.


----------



## thigpend6 (Mar 18, 2009)

Cordon said:


> Here is Snoop (named after favorite rapper!) He is a Chow / Australian Shepard mix.


thats a beautiful dog there


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I love all the boxer pics! 

Although I don't live with my parents I still consider them sort of my dogs and love them just the same.

Here are Bosco and Bear. Bosco is the one with less white on his face. Both awesome dogs. Bosco is more my buddy than Bear.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Sadie, our 11-12 year old (not sure we have had her for 10 years)pound dog helping my mother watch her float for a bite. 










Our newest addition, Charlie, turns 6 months old today.


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

LMAO Lundy, have you looked closely at that picture of your pup?


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Darwin said:


> LMAO Lundy, have you looked closely at that picture of your pup?


LOL, pink lipstick time... hahahaha


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

My pal, Gunner he's 6 now.


----------



## FatRap007 (Jul 23, 2009)

iceberg said:


> here,s my girl ellie may talk about spoiled and and our pup bell with her new friend toes the cat


That is a awsome dog if thats a visla she looks like my childhood pet brandy.... those dogs are amazing and also a little to smart ...


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

My beagle basset mix Penny. Had her since she was 8 weeks old. she'll be 9 yrs old on valentines day.    on valentines day.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Darwin said:


> LMAO Lundy, have you looked closely at that picture of your pup?


Yes, he would like to meat you

Just had him fixed two weeks ago


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Here's Penny










Gacy on left, Clyde on right










And 160 pounds of Domino


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

this is my parents labs Sasha(chocolate) and Benny(yellow)which I consider mine since i grew up with them and the husky-rott is my boy Luke. smartest dog I have ever owned. also have a collie-hound that I will have to post later


----------



## jcrdust (May 24, 2004)

Here is my crew piper and rocky my australian cattle dogs and kodiak the 150lb Great pyreneese. These pics were during the last blizzard


----------



## HUNTorFISH (Dec 1, 2008)

here is my old lab keg. she passed away last year, but gave me a great 14 yrs and really loved to fish!!!! cant wait to get my new lab in feb.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

HUNTorFISH said:


> here is my old lab keg. she passed away last year, but gave me a great 14 yrs and really loved to fish!!!! cant wait to get my new lab in feb.


LOL, she liked fresh Sushi!


----------



## SportTroller (Nov 3, 2009)

this is my retriever Jake!


----------



## FishingJake (Dec 12, 2009)

Here are my two Goldens racked out. In the second picture you can see one get a little carried away. Believe it or not they are machines and can hike, swim and fish forever.


----------



## shawney1986 (Jul 7, 2009)

heres my dude!


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

updated pictures of my boy rocko, 9 months old and 95 lb of solid muscle, they said he will grow muscle mass til hes 2 years old, but hes most likely his full height right now. best/ friendliest dog ive ever had, great with children and other dogs as well


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

Not much of a hunter but the most affectionate dog I've ever owned


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Winston the Almighty Pinscher... 35lb. Min pin.


----------



## capt-hook (Apr 27, 2004)

My miniature Poodle. My friend, companion, lover, and never just a pet. He is a rescue from Indianapolis Poodle rescue. 3 yrs old, half of which has been with me. Most favorable traits are that he never argues, no back talk, always agrees, and will listen when I talk. Quite a good replacement for four previous wife s.
Capt H00k


----------



## krm (Jul 28, 2007)

This is a great old thread, and well worth a bump to the top. 

Here's a pic of our little dog, Cali, that died in November. She was a 10 year old Toy Fox Terrier, and was a great dog.










And, here's a picture of our newest family member, Bandit, that we rescued about a week after Cali passed away. He's an 11 month old Papillon, and is one of the friendliest little dogs I've met. That is, unless you're small game and in the yard. Although, he has learned to leave my African Grey alone.


----------



## [email protected]#$carp (Aug 29, 2010)

krm tough to lose a dog sorry to here.Good thread even if its old. Like pictures of dogs and big fish.My 12 yr old 100 percent mutt.


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

he is 85 pounds of crazy.he loves the snow and pheasant hunting ! he sits good in the blind goose hunting too !


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

Neko, my Siberian Husky


----------



## CaptJoe (Jan 20, 2009)

This is trixy. She is the reason Lake Erie has tennis balls aflot from May to October. I have a pic of one of her tennis balls we picked up in the net. The only time I don't like her on the boat is when we go out on 3 or more footers. I figure it will be all I can handle if something happened to keep the people onboard safe. But on good days she is always right with us.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

My new addition, 6 wks, registered German Shepard, aka Powie


----------



## AbuGarciaFan (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

My fishing buddy, Fred, a Basset Hound that thinks he is human.


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

DOGS RULE you will never see a dam cat fishing


----------

